# Hey



## RSJ (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey,

I'd like to say hello to everyone and thank them in advance for all future help. That's about it.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey yourself RSJ 

Welcome to the Group and have fun posting~!

~Tess


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey, RSJ--glad to hear from you.   Hope you enjoy Martial Talk!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome, RSJ.  Enjoy the board.


----------



## someguy (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey RSJ
Hope you enjoy


----------



## Baytor (Jan 20, 2005)

Hay is for horses and cows eat it too, but pigs don't like it.:uhyeah: 


Sorry, just had to say it.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## still learning (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello, Welcome aboard.....Aloha


----------



## The Prof (Jan 24, 2005)

For sure you will find an abundance of help (and even more) here.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 24, 2005)

:wavey:  Welcome to MartialTalk!  Enjoy!

 - Ceicei


----------



## MJS (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi RSJ, welcome to the board.  Be sure to check out past threads or do a search.  Any questions please ask!  Happy posting!  TW


----------



## Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

what they said - everyone that you saw that responded, excepting me, are the posters you will see everywhere. they are semi famous in my mind because of it. hope to see you around - whats your style, by the way?


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 25, 2005)

RSJ.. I'm not a VIP either, but hi and welcome !


----------



## Vadim (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi RSJ! Welcome to Martial Talk forums.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------

